# Does anyone else cry when they watch this? AMAZING!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, it takes a dang good seat to be able to ride something like that bareback.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Aww...heck..I could do that easy enough. (with a bit of super glue on my butt)

Wow..great riding!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

No gag bit. No spurs. No over under. And that horse STILL put up a 16 second ride. I hate to get preachy but there sure is a lesson to be learned there!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice! I could totally do that though! :lol: In my dreams anyways!

I feel like the girls that ride barrels around here should watch this. That class is filled with over-unders, gag twisted wire bits, tie downs, and rearing crazy horses.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Bring tears to my eyes? No.

But it's some damned fine riding, and I'm super impressed.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

It looks to me like the horse recovered her a couple times. Incredible teamwork.


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

thats amazing! her pony totally took care of her. there were a couple of times i thought oh crap shes going off and her horse totally ducked under her to keep her up there. great horse, great seat, great team.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I am a goner for any of the triple crown races, new or old!! That and some of the liberty videos for Arabians.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Amazing! And I agree corinowalk


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for posting that!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Agreed that her horse saves her, that was really nice to see.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't get teary eyed, but it is amazing and gives me hope that I can have a horse that I can run barrels on, go trail riding, without having to be mean and not needing tiedowns or harsh bits, or spurs to do so.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I could do that with my eyes closed...
while saying "O cr*p! O cr*p!" until I fell off (more than likely before I crossed the start line)

Awesome team there!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm going to teach myself to do that. That's pretty flippin' cool.


----------



## baileydawn (Oct 8, 2010)

Thats awesome I wish I could do that!!!  But where is that girls helmet!? =/


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Love seeing people like that show that you do not need all the gimmicks to make the horse work. I agree more speed event people need to see that.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have not seen that video before and WOW, what a horse AND rider!

I am super impressed.


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

wow. impressive!


----------



## barrelracer7335 (Aug 17, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> No gag bit. No spurs. No over under. And that horse STILL put up a 16 second ride. I hate to get preachy but there sure is a lesson to be learned there!


Not to be rude but I ride ALL of my horses(barrel, cutting, and even pleasure) in gag bits. I use it all that time in barrels, for small twecks in cutting training and to get the pleasure horses to put their heads down and pick up the right leads. These bits ARE NOT what everyone makes them out to be, they aren't abusive or cruel if the right person uses it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracer7335 (Aug 17, 2010)

very cool movie wish I could do that haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ColtHearted (Oct 4, 2010)

I rode my old qh/mustang bareback with a halter and galloped on him, but don't think id want to barrel race that way! Brave girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

barrelracer7335 said:


> Not to be rude but I ride ALL of my horses(barrel, cutting, and even pleasure) in gag bits. I use it all that time in barrels, for small twecks in cutting training and to get the pleasure horses to put their heads down and pick up the right leads. These bits ARE NOT what everyone makes them out to be, they aren't abusive or cruel if the right person uses it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Using a bit to make a horse get its lead? :-| You realize that statement right there makes it questionable as to whether you should be using a gag bit at all right?


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

That was AMAZING! I think it was the first time watching a barrel racer that I didn't cringe!


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

That was amazing and a joy to watch!


----------

